# Beef Cake Geometrie 2012 und 2013?



## cocoon79 (9. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin am überlegen mir ein gebrauchtes Beef cake zu kaufen von 2012. Jetzt wollt ich mal wissen ob sich da was an den Geodaten geändert hat. Das 2013er hat ja laut Freeride sehr gut abgeschnitten. 
Desweiteren würde ich gern mal wissen welche Größe ich bräuchte...ich bin 187cm mit 83cm SL. Wenn ich nach dem Konfigurator geh spuckt der bei Angabe der Schrittlänge Größe M raus bei der Körpergröße allerdings L...wasn nun? Und was ist denn mit dem Hinterbau...bei manchen liest man ja das es da knaxt und quietscht und sich verdreht und sich irgendwelche Teile lockern...ist das bei dem 2012er immer noch der Fall? Und schaut mal in den Bikemarkt und schaut euch mal das Angebot an ob das i.O ist...also das 2012er SL in schwarz.


----------



## fuxy (10. Mai 2013)

Also ich habe ein 2012 FR 8 BC in Gr . L , bin selber 1,83cm.
Die Geodaten haben sich überhaupt nicht geändert, ich glaube der Hinterbau ist 1 oder 2 cm länger geworden, das knacksen scheint aus den Nadellagern zu kommen und ist wohl so eine " Krankheit".
Hab das BC gestern im Bikepark in Braunlage geprügelt und muß sagen, das macht richtig spaß, voraussetzt , man passt den SAG an, dann ist alles gut.

Kaufen, auf jeden Fall kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

